# Take off every "Hivemind"!  You know what you doing.



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

Not that I *want* to do this, mind you.  I am compelled by the laws of the Off Topic forum to do so, however.  

This also puts me on page 15 on the members by post page.  Out of 843 pages.  Whoa!  


Edit: Might as well hijack my thread completely for the Hivemind, since no one has started a new one up yet.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

Foolish mortal!! You think 1000 matters?  I will squash you!!!!  

I mean, congrats, good job, and good posting.....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Foolish mortal!! You think 1000 matters?  I will squash you!!!!
> 
> I mean, congrats, good job, and good posting.....



 No, I'll squish you.  Between my toes.  Wheee!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Congrats!  And try not to get your toes too icky with ooze.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

Eww.  Too late.  Man, I need a Ring of Protection from Ickiness.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought it was a spell, Protection from Icky.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

You just have to have that and Craft Ring...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

And burn XP?  Bah!


----------



## ph34r (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And burn XP?  Bah!




Just write it down and say you did.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Just write it down and say you did.



Again?  I don't think they'll believe that I'd have made thirty seven rings by now.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And burn XP?  Bah!



 Hey.  How often are you going to encounter an ooze on this board?  Every day, in every other thread, several times.  It pays for itself just in the cleaning bills within a week.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, good point.  And I survive every encounter.  I must be levelling quite a bit.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, good point.  And I survive every encounter.  I must be levelling quite a bit.



 I don't think the DM gives xp for surviving EVERY encounter with Crothian.  That'd be pretty darn munchkin...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

But the GM lets you squish the ooze between your toes?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 23, 2005)

Congratulations, CZ!  Keep it up and you'll reach your post count on Eric Noah's 3rd edition news one day. 



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, good point.  And I survive every encounter.  I must be levelling quite a bit.



Sorry, but you don't get XP for creatures 8 or more CRs below your character level.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you don't get XP for creatures 8 or more CRs below your character level.



Well, if he's an elder black pudding, then I could get up to 21st level!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, if he's an elder black pudding, then I could get up to 21st level!



I think he's, at best, a chocolate pudding. Tasty in small quantities but there _is_ too much of a good thing.

Mmm, chocolate pudding.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 23, 2005)

choclate pudding is nasty stuff......


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, no chocolate pudding for you then. I don't like to share anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

He seems more like vanilla pudding to me.  At most, vannilla-chocolate swirl.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

more like a hot cup of tea really.....


----------



## DaveStebbins (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulation on 1,000 posts, CZ!

-Dave
If I reply to enough of these, I'll get there myself!


----------



## fett527 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> choclate pudding is nasty stuff......





Ever had chocolate Twizzlers?  You just can't stop eating them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Ever had chocolate Twizzlers?  You just can't stop eating them.



What about when you run out?


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ok, no chocolate pudding for you then. I don't like to share anyway.



But I already ate my meat...


----------



## Mark (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Eww.  Too late.  Man, I need a Ring of Protection from Ickiness.



_It's not so much a ring, as a sheath..._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> choclate pudding is nasty stuff......




I call dibs on Crothian's chocolate pudding!



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But I already ate my meat...




All in all, you're just another brick in the Crothian wall.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 24, 2005)

It's _obligatory_    ? Dash it all, I guess the mods'll have to edit mine to 999 then...Curses.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats CZ


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Finally, you slacker.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually this reminds me that I had two goals - 1000 posts and 2 ppd, so half way there.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But I already ate my meat...



I do share, I'm just glad if someone doesn't want it.


----------



## DragonSword (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats on the big 1000 CZ!


----------



## Xath (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I think he's, at best, a chocolate pudding. Tasty in small quantities but there _is_ too much of a good thing.
> 
> Mmm, chocolate pudding.




I disagree.  Our gaming group once consumed an 8lb can of pudding in a session.  I think its' name was Francoise...or maybe that was the giant tub of peanutbutter.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I disagree.  Our gaming group once consumed an 8lb can of pudding in a session.  I think its' name was Francoise...or maybe that was the giant tub of peanutbutter.



 Agreed, if you have more people, you can use larger quantities. I couldn't eat an 8 lb. can of pudding by myself, though.  Maybe over a week.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 24, 2005)

Crap!  I didn't know it was a requirement, either.



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> This also puts me on page 15 on the members by post page. Out of 843 pages. Whoa!





I'd never checked my ranking until you posted this.  I'm much further up than I thought I'd be.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

Mercule, if you didn't know "The Requirement", at this point I think you're safe until you hit 5,000.  We'll let you grandfather in at this point.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> more like a hot cup of tea really.....



What you mean a strong brownian motion producer (obligatory HHGTG reference in every 42nd post).


Actually thats either one runny ooze or very thick tea!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 24, 2005)

go CZ get stuiped 

Well I am secure in my 2per day in the year that I have been here, but 1000 still seems quite far away.  I tried a zen post without posting thing but Im over it now, back to chatting on the OT pointless threads. 

Choclate pudding is even better with strawberries and whipcream, all three are calling my name from the fridge.   I worked out today, that means I can do pudding right ?


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Mercule, if you didn't know "The Requirement", at this point I think you're safe until you hit 5,000. We'll let you grandfather in at this point.



I'll reveal a secret - you just need to do it once, at some time.


I did mine at 3001.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'll reveal a secret - you just need to do it once, at some time.
> 
> 
> I did mine at 3001.



I'm holding out for 10,000.    Although I probably did the obligatory thread at 1000 too and just don't remember it...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> I'd never checked my ranking until you posted this.  I'm much further up than I thought I'd be.



If you have three posts, you're in the top 50%.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Congratulations, CZ!  Keep it up and you'll reach your post count on Eric Noah's 3rd edition news one day.




I don't even remember what that was any more, actually.  And the boards upgraded so often that my total never got *that* huge in any one place...



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you don't get XP for creatures 8 or more CRs below your character level.




Ooo!  Now Crothian is definitely going to drip all over your favourite clothing for revenge...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Congratulation on 1,000 posts, CZ!
> 
> -Dave
> If I reply to enough of these, I'll get there myself!



 Thanks.  Just join the Hivemind and you won't even have to try hard.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _It's not so much a ring, as a sheath..._



 That sounds like the setup to a dirty joke -- or at least a comment Eric's Grandma wouldn't like.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> It's _obligatory_    ? Dash it all, I guess the mods'll have to edit mine to 999 then...Curses.



 Or they might just chop you off at the knees.  You never know.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Congrats CZ



 Thanks.

Yes, I am padding my postcount.  But I think this is the sort of thread to do it in.  Anyway, I saw Crothian do it first.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Finally, you slacker.



 I know, I know.  I just don't try hard enough...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Congrats on the big 1000 CZ!



 Thank you!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> go CZ get stuiped




As soon as I figure out how to, sure.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm holding out for 10,000.  Although I probably did the obligatory thread at 1000 too and just don't remember it...




Maybe I'll wait until I catch up to Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll wait until I catch up to Crothian.




Ya, and maybe I will too!!  

...Oh...


----------



## Laurel (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Not that I *want* to do this, mind you. I am compelled by the laws of the Off Topic forum to do so, however.
> 
> This also puts me on page 15 on the members by post page. Out of 843 pages. Whoa!



You can beat Crothian- come on rype faster! Post more!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> You can beat Crothian- come on rype faster! Post more!



 As soon as I figure out how to rype, I will.  

Not that I should be saying stuff like that, given how many spelling errors *I* have had in the last couple days.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

rype is the super secret way to get around that blasted 30 second rule.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

The secret is rype for the picking.

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

and that is why you fail.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have fewer spelling errors, though.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

and that is why I fail.......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll wait until I catch up to Crothian.



I'm waiting until I get to 1/10 of Crothian's postcount.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm waiting until I get to 1/10 of Crothian's postcount.




Why?  Don't worry about how they compaire just enjoy EN World.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and that is why I fail.......



Bah.  There is no failure.  There is only Zuul.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why?  Don't worry about how they compaire just enjoy EN World.



I enjoy EN World regardless!  But I haven't had my "Obligatory nth Post Thread" thread either.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I enjoy EN World regardless!  But I haven't had my "Obligatory nth Post Thread" thread either.




I've actually never haed one either...I have had others do it for me....but I never started one myself.  I don't pimp my own postcount.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I've actually never haed one either...I have had others do it for me....but I never started one myself.  I don't pimp my own postcount.



But imagine the money you could make!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But imagine the money you could make!




I had a guy offer to rent out my sig space..........


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I had a guy offer to rent out my sig space..........



Was he a pilot?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Was he a pilot?




not that I know of, he writes RPGs


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not that I know of, he writes RPGs



Hm, fooled me.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, fooled me.




he offered to do it, never said I agreed.  He wanted to use it for advertising his products.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 24, 2005)

and threads like this are how crothian's postcount gets so high.    (and let me ride his coattails...)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> He wanted to use it for advertising his products.



Well, it's a good idea anyway.  There'd be more than 26,000 advertisements currently.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> rype is the super secret way to get around that blasted 30 second rule.....



 I'd be interested in learning whatever it is you're talking about and how it works.

Not that it would do _me_ much good, but it _would_ satisfy my curiosity. PM me?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it's a good idea anyway.  There'd be more than 26,000 advertisements currently.



Still, a lot of people view sigs only once per thread page.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in learning whatever it is you're talking about and how it works.
> 
> Not that it would do _me_ much good, but it _would_ satisfy my curiosity. PM me?



He never said he knew how do do it...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Still, a lot of people view sigs only once per thread page.



True, but even if Crothian charged a dollar per advertisement, he'd be making decent money.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and threads like this are how crothian's postcount gets so high.    (and let me ride his coattails...)




Hey man, I just follow the rules of the boards.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> rype is the super secret way to get around that blasted 30 second rule.....



 No, the REAL super-secret way to get around the 30 second rule is to be on dialup.  Then it only comes up rarely.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Still, a lot of people view sigs only once per thread page.




They do now, they didn't before.  Did I ever tell you about my secret plan to crash the boards?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> No, the REAL super-secret way to get around the 30 second rule is to be on dialup.  Then it only comes up rarely.




What is this dial up of which you speak?  

If I did dial up, I'd go insane.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> No, the REAL super-secret way to get around the 30 second rule is to be on dialup.  Then it only comes up rarely.



I can testify that dial-up doesn't lessen the times those things pop up.

Maybe it depends on the speed of the dial-up, though.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True, but even if Crothian charged a dollar per advertisement, he'd be making decent money.




Ya, but it is a conflict of interests so I can't do it.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He never said he knew how do do it...



True, true. Well, that's too bad.

*dramatically hangs head down in mock defeat*


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> They do now, they didn't before.  Did I ever tell you about my secret plan to crash the boards?



You mean the one where you leviathan-size your sig?

Or the one where you search for all your posts?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> True, true. Well, that's too bad. I suppose I'm bound by the 30 second rule then!
> 
> *dramatically hangs head down in mock defeat*




You have the power to turn it off, abuse that power!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Or the one where you search for all your posts?




Searching for all my posts never worked I tried that one.  The search function actually only returns so many results, I think at most it was 5000 but it has been turned down some since then.  Last time I did it (befroe the new server) it was 500.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You mean the one where you leviathan-size your sig?



I like that idea.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like that idea.




doesn't work anymore, maybe on the old server but not now....


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You have the power to turn it off, abuse that power!!!!



Alas, I can't turn it off - that's beyond the capabilities of a mere super mod. (Nor would it be a good idea.) I'm just not affected by it myself.

We could ask Russ if he'd be willing to create a CS option for this, though - either for all CSs or separate, whichever he prefers.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Alas, I can't turn it off - that's beyond the capabilities of a mere super mod. I'm just not affected by it myself.
> 
> We could ask Russ if he'd be willing to create a CS option for this, though - either for all CSs or separate, whichever he prefers.




I really don't think that is needed.  Even I only run into it a few times a day


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok. I wasn't sure if it was a big problem for you, so...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ok. I wasn't sure if it was a big problem for you, so...




even if it was I'm sure they wouldn't want to change things for little old me.....


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> even if it was I'm sure they wouldn't want to change things for little old me.....



I've reported this post to the moderators.

(For a test. If you read the Staff Forum, you might know why. )


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've reported this post to the moderators.
> 
> (For a test. If you read the Staff Forum, you might know why. )



 You bastard!  You killed Kenny!  Er, Crothian!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You bastard!  You killed Kenny!  Er, Crothian!



Actually, Crothian's name _is_ Kenny.



Spoiler



And by 'is,' I mean 'is not.'


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actually, Crothian's name _is_ Kenny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Then you're a double bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've reported this post to the moderators.
> 
> (For a test. If you read the Staff Forum, you might know why. )



You're going to make us go over there to read?  They can't come here?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've reported this post to the moderators.
> 
> (For a test. If you read the Staff Forum, you might know why. )





I'm staff I read the staff forum......I need to keep up with the going ons of EN World.  I'm a vewry unimportant person here so I have to be nosey......


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm staff I read the staff forum......I need to keep up with the going ons of EN World.  I'm a vewry unimportant person here so I have to be nosey......



Yeah, I know you're reading it in general; I just wasn't sure if you read this particular thread, given that it's a mod-only issue.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2005)

Just as a curiousity; Crothian's postcount _in this thread alone_ is 22.  No wonder.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2005)

22 is my lucky number


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2005)

Unlucky.  Now you're up to 23.

Oh, and hey, I finally found a use for that linky thing where it shows how many posts a thread has.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2005)

luck has already happened


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh, hey.  I posted a lot to this thread.  Go fig.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Unlucky.  Now you're up to 23.
> 
> Oh, and hey, I finally found a use for that linky thing where it shows how many posts a thread has.



 Huh?  What linkie thingie?


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Huh?  What linkie thingie?



From the forum view (before you actually click on a thread to read it) you can see the number of posts in the thread (the Replies column.)  That's actually a link that opens a little floating box that tells who's posted in the thread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't know that either.  Cool feature.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> From the forum view (before you actually click on a thread to read it) you can see the number of posts in the thread (the Replies column.)  That's actually a link that opens a little floating box that tells who's posted in the thread.



 Interesting.  I'll have to take a look at that...


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> From the forum view (before you actually click on a thread to read it) you can see the number of posts in the thread (the Replies column.) That's actually a link that opens a little floating box that tells who's posted in the thread.



I've always wondered how the "Who posted" list is sorted beyond number of posts. It's not alphabetic, it's not member number... humm...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Good grief!  My own postwhoring thread, and I'm only coming in third!    Sheesh...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

What wrong with third?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What wrong with third?



 In my own thread?!?!?!?!?!!?!?  What isn't wrong with it?


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Huh? What linkie thingie?




Glad you asked.  I thought I was just being ignorant.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Good grief! My own postwhoring thread, and I'm only coming in third!  Sheesh...




Well, yeah.  But one of those is Crothian.  I wouldn't feel too bad about that.

Now, Jvdn1....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> In my own thread?!?!?!?!?!!?!?  What isn't wrong with it?



Um.  Lots of things?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Now, Jvdn1....



Man, that crazy Jvdn1 guy must be cool.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Man, that crazy Jvdn1 guy must be cool.




Hey, man, you can't use my postwhoring to up your count.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Hey, man, you can't use my postwhoring to up your count.



Aw, shoot.  I must've missed that part of the FAQ.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Man, that crazy Jvdn1 guy must be cool.



 If he was cool, he'd have an avatar.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aw, shoot. I must've missed that part of the FAQ.




Gotta read them things better.  Never know when one'll save your life... or something.  Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> If he was cool, he'd have an avatar.



If I ever see Jvdn1 around, I'll tell him that.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> If he was cool, he'd have an avatar.




That's a good point.  How's a guy make it over 1,000 posts without an avatar.  That's even more important than the "Hey I made it" thread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Gotta read them things better.  Never know when one'll save your life... or something.  Yeah, that's the ticket.



Wow, now I know.  And knowing is half the battle.

GI Joe!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> That's a good point.  How's a guy make it over 1,000 posts without an avatar.  That's even more important than the "Hey I made it" thread.



Bah!  Why does everyone want me to get an avatar?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Glad you asked.  I thought I was just being ignorant.



 When you get over 30 (or at least when I did), you stop worrying about looking stupid and become more concerned with finding out what the heck is going on.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> When you get over 30 (or at least when I did), you stop worrying about looking stupid and become more concerned with finding out what the heck is going on.




Heh.  When I turned 30, I just realized that I'd been the geek letting everyone else get away with not looking stupid.  Time for someone else to ask the questions.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah!  Why does everyone want me to get an avatar?



 Because we need some picture to attach to you to say, "This is Jdvrandomlettersandnumbers".  Since we can't seem to avoid you...  

Or does that sound mean?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Heh.  When I turned 30, I just realized that I'd been the geek letting everyone else get away with not looking stupid.  Time for someone else to ask the questions.



 Ah, so your path is leading you the other way.  How nice.  Now hold still whilst I kick you in the shins.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Because we need some picture to attach to you to say, "This is Jdvrandomlettersandnumbers".  Since we can't seem to avoid you...
> 
> Or does that sound mean?



Hah.  They're actually not random, it's my initials.  Well, something like my initials anyway.  You may never avoid me!  I negate your Dodge bonuses!

And: We're gamers, we jab.  It's in our blood.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

So you negate my Dodge bonus.  Big whoop.  Today I'm a dwarven cleric, baby.  You can't negate what I don't have.  Now eat my +5 keen vorpal maul!!!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah.  They're actually not random, it's my initials.



You got a 1 in your name?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So you negate my Dodge bonus.  Big whoop.  Today I'm a dwarven cleric, baby.  You can't negate what I don't have.  Now eat my +5 keen vorpal maul!!!!!!



Ouch.  Too bad mauls can be neither keen nor vorpal.  I defy your inexistant weapon!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You got a 1 in your name?



Bah!      You got me.  The 1 was added for another reason.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You got a 1 in your name?



 Maybe his parents numbered their kids instead of naming them individually, like George Foreman did...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Too bad mauls can be neither keen nor vorpal.  I defy your inexistant weapon!



 Hah!  Since your sentance denying the existance of my weapon used a NONexistant word, your sentance fails!!!!  Snicker-snack!  ~thud~


----------



## Darkness (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah!      You got me.  The 1 was added for another reason.



You were upset that the name wouldn't be long enough otherwise?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You were upset that the name wouldn't be long enough otherwise?



 Maybe he wanted to use the number e, but thought people would think it was the letter?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 26, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Maybe he wanted to use the number e, but thought people would think it was the letter?



Or pi.

Mmm, pie.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You got a 1 in your name?




maybe it's a creative way of doing the Sr/Jr thing.  he may have a son named Jdvn2, or if not he's planning to one day.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 26, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> maybe it's a creative way of doing the Sr/Jr thing.  he may have a son named Jdvn2, or if not he's planning to one day.



Or he's the second one but thinks his father's a zero.

Or maybe it's in binary.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Too bad mauls can be neither keen nor vorpal.  I defy your inexistant weapon!




He can borrow my +5 lucky keen adamantium dire pick of concussion. 

its around here somewhere....


----------



## Darkness (Feb 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've always wondered how the "Who posted" list is sorted beyond number of posts. It's not alphabetic, it's not member number... humm...



Who posted in the thread first, maybe? Or who reached this particular number of posts before the others?

Or last?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hah!  Since your sentance denying the existance of my weapon used a NONexistant word, your sentance fails!!!!  Snicker-snack!  ~thud~



Your poor language is rubbing off on me!  You're making me speak insen-- nonsense!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You were upset that the name wouldn't be long enough otherwise?



Actually, yes.  Yahoo!, at the time, had a minimum username length of 5 characters.  I don't know how it works now.  But I've used Jdvn1 for everything to stay consistent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> maybe it's a creative way of doing the Sr/Jr thing.  he may have a son named Jdvn2, or if not he's planning to one day.



Wow, you're closer than you think.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> He can borrow my +5 lucky keen adamantium dire pick of concussion.
> 
> its around here somewhere....



  
 
*hides*


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah!  Why does everyone want me to get an avatar?



Because being without an avatar is like being naked, and noone wants to see that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Because being without an avatar is like being naked, and noone wants to see that.



Sigh.  Fine.  Not naked.  I caved.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Because we need some picture to attach to you to say, "This is Jdvrandomlettersandnumbers".  Since we can't seem to avoid you...



Now it's "Jdvrandomlettersandnumberswithaweirdpicture".  Better?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sigh.  Fine.  Not naked.  I caved.



It looks like someone crawling who has no head.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats on moving up a decimal place, CZ.

And, er, congrats on the avatar, whatever it is, Jdvn1.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 26, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> That's a good point.  How's a guy make it over 1,000 posts without an avatar.  That's even more important than the "Hey I made it" thread.



So who needs or even sees avatars?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 26, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> So who needs or even sees avatars?



Noone _needs_ an avatar. Most people see them. It's a courtesy, so people can identify your posts more easily.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Feb 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Congratulations, CZ!  Keep it up and you'll reach your post count on Eric Noah's 3rd edition news one day.



I just had a look at my current postcount. I don't think I could ever pull that one off.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 26, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> And, er, congrats on the avatar, whatever it is, Jdvn1.



It's his name.



I think...




Maybe....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It looks like someone crawling who has no head.



How'd you know?!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> And, er, congrats on the avatar, whatever it is, Jdvn1.



Thanks.  It's a symbol I made a long time ago that I use for lots of stuff.  Hard to tell what it is, though, because it's stylized.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's his name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, yes.  I didn't expect anyone to get it, but yes.

You continue to impress me, Sir Otu.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How'd you know?!



You'd be surprised at how many headless crawling bodies I've seen.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, yes.  I didn't expect anyone to get it, but yes.
> 
> You continue to impress me, Sir Otu.





I wasn't quite sure, since I couldn't fit in the v, but when I was on library service, I signed the times I was on similarly - an O with two horizontal bars mimicking an F growing out of the O.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised at how many headless crawling bodies I've seen.



Or maybe I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I wasn't quite sure, since I couldn't fit in the v, but when I was on library service, I signed the times I was on similarly - an O with two horizontal bars mimicking an F growing out of the O.



Yeah, I can see how that'd throw someone off.  In my username, I abreviate my middle name 'dv' instead of 'd' in order to differentiate from my brother, who is 'dn'.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or maybe I wouldn't be surprised...



No, you would be. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh, it's none then?


----------



## BOZ (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sigh.  Fine.  Not naked.  I caved.




much, much better.  now you have a personality.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  It's a symbol I made a long time ago that I use for lots of stuff.  Hard to tell what it is, though, because it's stylized.




"Jon"?

wow CZ, this stopped being a thread about you a long time ago.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sigh.  Fine.  Not naked.  I caved.




Peer pressure works again, want a smoke?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> "Jon"?



JDN, initials.  Not that an O looks much different from a D with four lines.



> wow CZ, this stopped being a thread about you a long time ago.



 No Hivemind thread is about one person.  Crothian's thread I believe talks about bunnies for a while...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crothian's thread I believe talks about bunnies for a while...




Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes
They got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses
And what's with all the carrots?
What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?
Bunnies, bunnies
It must be bunnies


----------



## Darkness (Feb 26, 2005)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> I just had a look at my current postcount. I don't think I could ever pull that one off.



Right, you don't play much D&D/d20 nowadays, do you? So yeah, conversation topics in EN World are probably a bit limited in that case...


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Feb 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Right, you don't play much D&D/d20 nowadays, do you? So yeah, conversation topics in EN World are probably a bit limited in that case...



I'd say the bulk of my quadruple-digit postcount on Eric's boards was _before_ August 2000.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 26, 2005)

I see your point.

Hm, this here OT forum is rather nice. Maybe you'll like it.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can see how that'd throw someone off. In my username, I abreviate my middle name 'dv' instead of 'd' in order to differentiate from my brother, who is 'dn'.




Ah!  I just assumed you were Dutch.  (Van/Von Nxxxx)


----------



## BOZ (Feb 27, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm, this here OT forum is rather nice. Maybe you'll like it.




cyberzombie has taken to it well, for example.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> cyberzombie has taken to it well, for example.



All part of my plan.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Feb 27, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I see your point.
> 
> Hm, this here OT forum is rather nice. Maybe you'll like it.



Anything would be better than some of the threads I just read in General RPG Discussion. Jeez Louise! I go off to run a message board of my own for a few years and what happens while I'm away? This place turns into an autism center.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

That's why I don't go in there.  I just stay in here an in House Rules, where it's nice and safe.  

Jdvn666: Nice avatar!  That is now what I picture when I think of you.  I'm not sure how that symbol types, but it does the job somehow...

Boz: I can live with it not being about me.    If I was very egotistical, I'd be trying to keep up with Jdvniepie's post count.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Ah!  I just assumed you were Dutch.  (Van/Von Nxxxx)



No, but that would be cool.  Any name with 'Von' in it is a cool name.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Jdvn666:



I, uh... right.  That's my evil twin.



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Nice avatar!  That is now what I picture when I think of you.  I'm not sure how that symbol types, but it does the job somehow...



Thanks!  I'm glad people think of weird boxes when they think of me.    And what do you mean by how the symbol types?



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Boz: I can live with it not being about me.    If I was very egotistical, I'd be trying to keep up with Jdvniepie's post count.



Too many number/quasi-numbers!

... Oh, and you haven't done 42 yet.  Nor 'threeve'.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 28, 2005)

So... Y'all already voted for the ENnies judges yet? 

Preferably for me? 

You can vote for multiple people, of course. Which is good since Crothian deserves votes too.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I, uh... right.  That's my evil twin.




Riiiiggghhhtttt.  Try good twin.  You're clearly the evil one!  



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm glad people think of weird boxes when they think of me.    And what do you mean by how the symbol types?




I meant that on the other end of this internet connection, that symbol is floating in space over a keyboard, typing away...



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Too many number/quasi-numbers!
> 
> ... Oh, and you haven't done 42 yet.  Nor 'threeve'.




I won't do 42, either.  Too cliche.

Never heard of threeve, whatever that is...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> So... Y'all already voted for the ENnies judges yet?



Nice plug, but yes.  



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Preferably for me?



Can't say!  Super secret stuff, here.  I haven't checked the results recently, are you winning (top 5?) ?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> So... Y'all already voted for the ENnies judges yet?
> 
> Preferably for me?
> 
> You can vote for multiple people, of course. Which is good since Crothian deserves votes too.



 I voted for you.  I would have voted for you multiple times, but I figure Michael has enough trouble so I won't ha><or the system.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Riiiiggghhhtttt.  Try good twin.  You're clearly the evil one!



Shh... No one suspects 1, they always suspect 666.



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I meant that on the other end of this internet connection, that symbol is floating in space over a keyboard, typing away...



Ooohh.  Psionic Telekinesis.  You can't tell that?



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I won't do 42, either.  Too cliche.
> 
> Never heard of threeve, whatever that is...



Figured 42 was too cliche, but it's the easy number to go for, too.  'Threeve' is... obscure.

--Jdvnpiintheski


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shh... No one suspects 1, they always suspect 666.




But 1 has much more time to plot.  How often does 666 come up?




			
				Jdvnnubmerofthebeast said:
			
		

> Ooohh.  Psionic Telekinesis.  You can't tell that?




I can tell that.  



			
				Jdvn36-24-36 said:
			
		

> Figured 42 was too cliche, but it's the easy number to go for, too.  'Threeve' is... obscure.
> 
> --Jdvnpiintheski




And it's going to stay that way if you don't start talkin'!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> But 1 has much more time to plot.  How often does 666 come up?



But why would 1 want to do anything to anyone?  Little ol' 1...



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I can tell that.



You had _Detect Psionics_ up?      Wow, you're always prepared!



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> And it's going to stay that way if you don't start talkin'!



It's... kind of weird.  It involves Kermit the Frog and weed.  I don't think I need to go into more detail than that.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

1 is tired of being held down by THE MAN and is about to put the smack down.

I have all detection spells _permanencied._  Or however it is that you turn that into a verb.  

If it's a story involving Kermit and weed, I MUST hear it!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 28, 2005)

Jdvn.000000000003 said:
			
		

> It's... kind of weird.  It involves Kermit the Frog and weed.  I don't think I need to go into more detail than that.




nope we need more detail.

Edit: Yeah what he said.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> 1 is tired of being held down by THE MAN and is about to put the smack down.



Just because 1 is the loneliest number that you'll ever know doesn't mean he's being held down by THE MAN.  You can't hold him back, he's like the rain.



> I have all detection spells _permanencied._  Or however it is that you turn that into a verb.



It's still hard to find a Psion.  That must be why you have less xp, you've used it all for _Permanancy_



> If it's a story involving Kermit and weed, I MUST hear it!



Maybe you must.  I don't remember the whole thing, but it's an mp3 I found once.  Maybe you can find it and hear it.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just because 1 is the loneliest number that you'll ever know doesn't mean he's being held down by THE MAN.  You can't hold him back, he's like the rain.
> 
> 
> It's still hard to find a Psion.  That must be why you have less xp, you've used it all for _Permanancy_
> ...



 In reverse order:

Not good enough!  You have to find it and give us a link.  You brought it up!  

Yeah, but I get surprised a lot less often, so it's worth it.  

You sound like you're channeling (contact).  Of course, if you don't know who he is, that won't mean much.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> In reverse order:
> 
> Not good enough!  You have to find it and give us a link.  You brought it up!
> 
> ...



In reverse reverse order:

You're right!  I that doesn't mean much!  

I guess that's true, but you didn't lose any levels?

Bah!  Fine, I went looking around.  It's a RealAudio file.
http://www.budlife420.com/ram/kermitstoned.ram

The link to their mp3 file is broken.

Edit: He actually says 'three', but some friends of mine joke that is sounds more like 'threeve'.  And I felt really weird going around druggie websites.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 1, 2005)

Answered middle, top, bottom:

You just have to time when you cast the _permanency_.  You kill the dragon then franticly start casting.  

Oh, well.  That just means that you have yet to experience the joy that is (contact), his mama, and his sister Shay-Shay.  

Thank you!  I'll have to see if I can get realplayer to work.  Hasn't in ages...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Answered middle, top, bottom:
> 
> You just have to time when you cast the _permanency_.  You kill the dragon then franticly start casting.
> 
> ...



Bottom, top, middle:
I normally hate realplayer myself, but there's sometimes no choice.  Be warned: it's pretty weird.

 
I love that image.
*player starts casting like crazy*
"... What are you doing?  We just killed the dragon, you don't have to worry."
"I'm trying to get it in before I level!"
"... What in the world?"

Joy you say?  Why does this 'joy' worry me so?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 1, 2005)

Once again, I can't get realplayer to work and I love that image of metagaming and gaming becoming one and you should follow the link in my post and look for his posts or just go here
http://www.nothingland.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1748 and here
http://www.nothingland.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1587 and you'll know (contact).  Warning: use these links only if you want (contact) to fix your sht up, man.

More importantly, I have finally acheived parity.  1.00 posts per day.  Yay!  Now I can quit posting 35 times a day.  I like this place, but I ain't *even* gonna try to keep up with Crothian no more.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Once again, I can't get realplayer to work and I love that image of metagaming and gaming becoming one and you should follow the link in my post and look for his posts or just go here
> http://www.nothingland.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1748 and here
> http://www.nothingland.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1587 and you'll know (contact).  Warning: use these links only if you want (contact) to fix your sht up, man.
> 
> More importantly, I have finally acheived parity.  1.00 posts per day.  Yay!  Now I can quit posting 35 times a day.  I like this place, but I ain't *even* gonna try to keep up with Crothian no more.



Ah, that's so hilarious.  I take your comment of channeling (contact) as a compliment.  I hope to day have my sht fixed by this gentleman.

And congrats on the 1.00 ppd!  You planned to get it by today and you're right on schedule!


----------



## BOZ (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I like this place, but I ain't *even* gonna try to keep up with Crothian no more.




who in their right, or wrong, mind would attempt such a thing anyway?  piratecat has the second biggest postcount, and he's not even half the way there and probably never will be.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 1, 2005)

(contact) is the man.  He should run everybody's life.  Fix this planet up quick.  

Yep -- I got to 1.00 right when I thought I could.  Which means I've been registered for around 1,140 days.  

I wasn't trying to keep up with Crothian's *postcount*.  Just his post rate.  Which I have now stopped doing.  Yay me!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> (contact) is the man.  He should run everybody's life.  Fix this planet up quick.



What would (contact) say about Crothian's postcount, I wonder?


----------



## BOZ (Mar 2, 2005)

would he care enough to say anything?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear (contact),

There's this guy Crothian over on EN World.  His post count is more than any two other people's combined.  What is wrong with him?

-- Ikan Nawtreechim.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 2, 2005)

(contact) does post here on enworld, but i don't know how often.  his story hour is fairly famous.  i'd imagine he already knows about crothian's postcount - who doesn't?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 2, 2005)

(contact) has a post count here somewhere in the 900s.  I know.  I saw it as I was passing him last week.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh, hm.  Is his story hour filled with correct sht then?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, hm.  Is his story hour filled with correct sht then?



 As I understand it.  I don't read story hours, ever, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 2, 2005)

stop asking here and read it for yourself.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 2, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> stop asking here and read it for yourself.



 *I* can't.  I've taken a religious vow against story hours.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *I* can't.  I've taken a religious vow against story hours.



Really?  You're also a Notgoingtoreadastoryhourist?  Cool!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Really?  You're also a Notgoingtoreadastoryhourist?  Cool!



 Yep.  I'm a fully ordained priest.  You can be, too, for a simple donation of all your worldly goods to the cause.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yep.  I'm a fully ordained priest.  You can be, too, for a simple donation of all your worldly goods to the cause.



"What cause?"
"'Cause we told you to give us your money."


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "What cause?"
> "'Cause we told you to us your money."



How do you us your money?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How do you us your money?



I think you're mistaken.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "What cause?"
> "'Cause we told you to give us your money."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 3, 2005)

That's from a book, so I can't take all the credit for that one, CZ.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 3, 2005)

Shh!!!!  If the person you're talking to hasn't heard it before, it's not really plagiarizing.


----------



## Mixmaster (Mar 3, 2005)

1000 for Cyberzombie, 200 for me!

I'll catch you one day! (It might be 2051 but.....)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Mixmaster said:
			
		

> 1000 for Cyberzombie, 200 for me!
> 
> I'll catch you one day! (It might be 2051 but.....)



Uh oh, you're catching up...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 3, 2005)

Mixmaster said:
			
		

> 1000 for Cyberzombie, 200 for me!
> 
> I'll catch you one day! (It might be 2051 but.....)



 Hey, only took me a month of posting 35 times a day to get there.  You can do it, too.


----------



## Nifft (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya Cyberzombie!

Why so many posts per day? You looking to get some RSI-related worker's comp or something? _Hmmm...._

 -- N


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 4, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Hiya Cyberzombie!
> 
> Why so many posts per day? You looking to get some RSI-related worker's comp or something? _Hmmm...._
> 
> -- N



 I am currently a house-husband, so I have no one looking over my shoulder.    Well, except a two-year-old, and he doesn't care much.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2005)

Mixmaster said:
			
		

> 1000 for Cyberzombie, 200 for me!
> 
> I'll catch you one day! (It might be 2051 but.....)



2055 would be better. That way, you could check up on EricNoah 2055.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 4, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> 2055 would be better. That way, you could check up on EricNoah 2055.



 Well, that would be an obscure enough reference for most ENWorlders, even one who has been around as long as him.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2005)

Right, I'm an experienced practitioner of the random obscure reference style.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 4, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Right, I'm an experienced practitioner of the random obscure reference style.



 "Oh, snap!".


----------



## BOZ (Mar 5, 2005)

You have no chance, make your time.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 6, 2005)

Whoa ! 
what happened to the thread? 
the refit or whatever it was dropped 1000 off the post ? 
*panickly checks his post count * 
ah yes post count still = equals monkeys 

*relieved sigh*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 6, 2005)

new thread.

Well.. thread converted into hivemind thread, at least.

Damn.  The House is having a mini-outage again.  Guess I'll have to wait half an hour and check back there.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.. thread converted into hivemind thread, at least.



Yeah. The previous one was converted as well. Maybe it's a new trend.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 6, 2005)

*approaches _First Bank and Trust of teh Postcount_*

*pulls out a gun*

This is a hold-up!  Everyone hand over your posts!


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 6, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, that would be an obscure enough reference for most ENWorlders, even one who has been around as long as him.



It seems to be too obscure for me, at least.


----------



## Maldur (Mar 7, 2005)

FOODFIGHT

*throws pie*


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 7, 2005)

*slings gravy*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 7, 2005)

*eats donut*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 7, 2005)

* catpults peas with spoon*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 7, 2005)

*throws JELLO*


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 7, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It seems to be too obscure for me, at least.



 Nutkin once had an alt called Eric Noah 2055.  It was a brain in a jar.  At least I think it was Nutkin -- it was so long ago I don't even remember.  I think it was on the Noahboard, even.

~picks up cheesecake; realizes what she is doing; sets it down gently~

~picks up vanilla ice cream and flings it wildly around the room~


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

*throws chip*


----------



## BOZ (Mar 8, 2005)

why??


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> why??



 Why not?

It might just be me, but I think the Hivemind might have slowed down a tad recently.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, ever since the other thread died.  We can no longer muse.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 8, 2005)

throws blueberry pie


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, ever since the other thread died.  We can no longer muse.



 No, but we could always meow.

~catches blueberry pie and eats it~


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, share the pie!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, share the pie!



 ~burp~

Oops.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yar.  *throws a turnip at CZ*


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep this up and you'll soon qualify for the Master Tosser prestige class (Complete Warrior).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, that'd be _cool_ Master Improvised Thrower?  Master Culinary Tosser?  Some sort of food-fighting specialist.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yar.  *throws a turnip at CZ*



 Tasha Yar?  Man, was she a useless character.  Only good thing she did was rape Data.  Man.

~turns turnip into borscht, throws back at Jdeviant1~


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Keep this up and you'll soon qualify for the Master Tosser prestige class (Complete Warrior).



 Sounds more like a class out of the Book of Elf Porn.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Tasha Yar?  Man, was she a useless character.  Only good thing she did was rape Data.  Man.
> 
> ~turns turnip into borscht, throws back at Jdeviant1~



*ducks and lets it hit MonsterMash*

Hah, no more pie for you.   

... And I totally must've missed that episode.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Sounds more like a class out of the Book of Elf Porn.



... Dude, you get weird PDFs.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Dude, you get weird PDFs.



 I think it was actually a print book.  The Book of Erotic Fantasy was its "real" name.  As for what it actually got called, well, read the post above...

You missed that episode?  Man, it was one of the few highlights of season 1...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, that'd be _cool_ Master Improvised Thrower?  Master Culinary Tosser?  Some sort of food-fighting specialist.



Does he use salad?


----------



## randomling (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, the book of Elf Porn is weird. I didn't buy it, but I did flick through it at a friend's house. There are things in there I hope nobody ever needs a magic item for. Jesus.   

Also, hey Hive. *waves*


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Yeah, the book of Elf Porn is weird. I didn't buy it, but I did flick through it at a friend's house. There are things in there I hope nobody ever needs a magic item for. Jesus.
> 
> Also, hey Hive. *waves*



Hey, randomling! 

I haven't read the book of elf pr0n but can it be that much worse than the nipple clamp of exquisite pain in the BoVD?



That was a rhetorical question, BTW. IIRC, Anthony Valterra supposedly was big in the bondage scene in his city, so...


----------



## randomling (Mar 8, 2005)

*sticks fingers in ears and hums*


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> *sticks fingers in ears and hums*



 Probably the best reaction you could have, actually.  

Hi, Randomling!  ~waves~


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

Their tastelessness knew no limit, eh?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Their tastelessness knew no limit, eh?





I'll probably never get to actually see a copy in the flesh.  As it were.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does he use salad?




for what, to toss it?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

I think I saw a few copies lying around in my favorite FLGS but I didn't really look at them.


----------



## randomling (Mar 8, 2005)

It's nice to know people are glad to see me.

*sigh*

I'm horribly, cripplingly depressed, and I hate it. I can't ask anybody to cheer me up because it wouldn't work. I hate that.

(Now back to your scheduled silliness.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I think it was actually a print book.  The Book of Erotic Fantasy was its "real" name.  As for what it actually got called, well, read the post above...
> 
> You missed that episode?  Man, it was one of the few highlights of season 1...



Oh, I think I've seen that book.  My FLGS also got Nuisances or something...  interesting books.

Sorry?  I'll rewatch season 1 if you like.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

BOZ -
Naaah.



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> It's nice to know people are glad to see me.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...




Want to tell us about it? If it helped even a little, it'd be worth it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does he use salad?



I suppose he could.  I know someone who wanted to make a chocolatier as his character.  Attack with chocolate.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> *sticks fingers in ears and hums*



Hello to you too!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I suppose he could.  I know someone who wanted to make a chocolatier as his character.  Attack with chocolate.



I've seen worse concepts.

Probably even in official supplements.

It'd also be very fitting in Uresia (a BESM setting).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've seen worse concepts.
> 
> Probably even in official supplements.
> 
> It'd also be very fitting in Uresia (a BESM setting).



Well, it was amusing at the time.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

It certainly is amusing. Could make an interesting spellcaster, a "Chocomancer."


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 8, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Nutkin once had an alt called Eric Noah 2055. It was a brain in a jar. At least I think it was Nutkin -- it was so long ago I don't even remember. I think it was on the Noahboard, even.




Guess that explains it. Back then, I wasn't really into forums, and when Eric still had his rumor site, I tended to read only that. Though I did read from time to time, and I seem to remember a wave of alt.Erics...



... is that a Black Salad you guys are talking about?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 8, 2005)

Yep. It's quite dangerous.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry? I'll rewatch season 1 if you like.



Yes. You must rewatch it. So says the Hive.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Mar 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Nutkin once had an alt called Eric Noah 2055.  It was a brain in a jar.  At least I think it was Nutkin -- it was so long ago I don't even remember.  I think it was on the Noahboard, even.
> 
> ~picks up cheesecake; realizes what she is doing; sets it down gently~
> 
> ~picks up vanilla ice cream and flings it wildly around the room~



Ah yes. EricNoah2075, who was answering questions about D&D 10E with a Magic 8-Ball. Eric was worried people would think it was actually him and politely suggested I stop goofing around.

Also I am horrified to discover I've been posting to a Hivemind thread. You guys are pretty sneaky.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yes. You must rewatch it. So says the Hive.



Send me the episodes!  I'll watch.  Maybe it'll slow my posting rate down.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Send me the episodes!  I'll watch.  Maybe it'll slow my posting rate down.



Oh. Well, I actually don't have the episodes in question. Umm. Look over there. *Runs away*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, that's fine.  I'll keep posting until I get them to watch.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Also I am horrified to discover I've been posting to a Hivemind thread. You guys are pretty sneaky.



One of us!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Also I am horrified to discover I've been posting to a Hivemind thread. You guys are pretty sneaky.



You will be assimilated.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *ducks and lets it hit MonsterMash*



*opens +3 umbrella of deflection to resist staining soup

Hi randomling!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> *opens +3 umbrella of deflection to resist staining soup



 
I need me one of those!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 9, 2005)

gertlings randomling,

I hear choclate makes people happier - 
*throws chocalate kisses at Randomling* 

I wanted to post something on topic with this but, honestly what was I thinking ?


----------



## Mercule (Mar 9, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does he use salad?




Well, EWP: Salad Shooter, is a requirement.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Also I am horrified to discover I've been posting to a Hivemind thread. You guys are pretty sneaky.




Join us.  Joooiiin uuuuuusssss.  JOIN US!!!!!!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> I'm horribly, cripplingly depressed, and I hate it. I can't ask anybody to cheer me up because it wouldn't work. I hate that.




You know, you could always talk to us and we could see if we could help you feel better.  Or we could at least throw pie at you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You know, you could always talk to us and we could see if we could help you feel better.  Or we could at least throw pie at you.



Yeah!  At the very least, the pie will be tasty.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've seen worse concepts.
> 
> Probably even in official supplements.
> 
> It'd also be very fitting in Uresia (a BESM setting).



 I know I've seen worse concepts.  Rage mage, anyone?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I know I've seen worse concepts.  Rage mage, anyone?



Right, they _had_ to throw the Drag-on Brawl Zzzzzz crowd a bone.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Right, they _had_ to throw the Drag-on Brawl Zzzzzz crowd a bone.



 
I totally don't get that show.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I totally don't get that show.



 I heard about the show, in detail, before I had a chance to watch it.  Consequently, I never have.  Yay, me!!!!!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I totally don't get that show.



 It's like an epic-level D&D campaign, except that the  main characters are martial artists (with energy attacks). They even have weird races.

The plotlines all amount to:

Bad guy appears and starts killing random people.

Characters try to defeat bad guy, fail, most of them die.

Goku (the primary character, who has Int as dump stat) goes training. After about half a year, he comes back. He's now so strong that he can kick the bad guy's butt, but it will still take him 30 episodes. (Even if he's much stronger than the bad guy, he'll hold back for a long time so the fight is more exciting for him.)

Surviving characters go and collect the dragon balls, a major artifact that summons a dragon who grants wishes (but only one - later three - per year), which scatters the balls all over the world. BTW, I'm not talking puny D&D wishes, here.

With the wish, they resurrect all other characters and also all the innocent NPCs who were killed by the villain (except for the evil ones).
Everything is now as it was before, except that Goku (and some other characters) are much stronger than before and the bad guy is dead (or, about half the time, has joined their side and is promptly forgiven his former acts of mass murder).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

It just seems stupid, though.  Every character has the ability to destroy the world.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep. Even characters very early on do. (E.g., Vegeta.)

But that's not the most silly part. Or close to.


----------



## randomling (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for being nice to me last night, guys. (I logged off and didn't see the posts till now, but thanks, all the same.)

The annoying thing with me at the moment is that there's nothing to talk about, really - I just suddenly hit rock bottom about two weeks ago and I've been floating near there ever since. It's been a long time since I felt like this with no explanation (last time it happened I was sick, too, and most other times I've at least had something to be miserable about), and it's upsetting and kind of scary to just be floored by no reason. I just suddenly feel like I've got no life, no hope and no future.

I've had a bunch of people tell me I should see my doctor and get myself some anti-depressants, but I'm resisting that for all I'm worth (I don't like pills at the best of times, never mind mood-altering drugs; also I don't care much what happens to me). I can't go on like this, but I can't think of any other way to go on, either, and I don't have the necessary guts to stop.

*sigh*

I don't like this.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey there, randomling. 



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> I've had a bunch of people tell me I should see my doctor and get myself some anti-depressants, but I'm resisting that for all I'm worth (I don't like pills at the best of times, never mind mood-altering drugs; also I don't care much what happens to me).



 The best use for any such pills is as short-term aid for helping yourself, IMO. I took some (not anti-depressants per se, but close enough) for a few months while taking daily long walks (which I enjoy and which enhanced my health) and constantly and methodically imagining a bright future. The pills made sure I survived difficult moments without major damage to my progress.
I'm not completely over my depression, but I got rid of most of it and began to enjoy my life a great deal more. Haven't taken any pills in quite a while, now.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

What Darkness said -- you're not making a lifetime commitment to the pills and I have seen people get quite a bit better with a little aid.

Do you have RL friends/family you can go to?  Hugs are always good, and not particularly transmittable over the internet.

Talking is always good, though.  Always helps me when I'm down.


----------



## Maldur (Mar 9, 2005)

Argh, I hate pills, and it seems Im stuck with them for the rest of my life 

I just heard this morning that Im diabetic


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, I'm stuck with pills for the rest of my life too.  Hypothyroidism. :\  It could be worse, though, right?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I just heard this morning that Im diabetic



Sorry to hear it, mate.  What kind? My stepfather's a diabetic too, but not inherently so...


			
				jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hypothyroidism



 Damn.  A Google search suggests pills help a lot. I really hope they do that for you.


----------



## Maldur (Mar 9, 2005)

Im waiting on test results.

But its still major suckage.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, pills help a lot -- they're necessary for sustaining life, actually.  It just sucks to have to take them every day.  And days I forget to take pills are annoying.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Diabetes sucks.  My mom has that.  Hypothyroidism I'm not familiar with.

Being stuck on medication sucks, though.  My condolences.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hypothyroidism I'm not familiar with.



Basically, my thyroid gland is dead.  This is bad because it's what provides your body with energy to run stuff like: brain processes, metabolism, anything else.



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Being stuck on medication sucks, though.  My condolences.



It sucks, but you get used to it, too.  I've had Hypothyroidism for... four years or so.  A little more.  I don't even think about it anymore, except to take my pills.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Basically, my thyroid gland is dead.  This is bad because it's what provides your body with energy to run stuff like: brain processes, metabolism, anything else.




Yeek.  At least they can control it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yeek.  At least they can control it.



Well, the pills are essentially supplementary, as far as I understand.  They don't fix the gland, they give me the hormones the gland would create.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the pills are essentially supplementary, as far as I understand.  They don't fix the gland, they give me the hormones the gland would create.



 By "control" I meant "took care of the worst of the symptoms" not "fixed it".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, okay.  Well, yes at least they can control it then.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 9, 2005)

Good grief!  You're almost at 2,000 posts.  Sheesh!  You are trying to pull a Crothian.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a friend on these boards, and she's very amused by my posting rate.  I used to tell her whenever I got to a new page (on the member's list, by post count, y'know), but that was going by too fast.  So I'm supposed to tell her every three pages.  The next update for her is page 7, and I need a little more than 2000 to get there.

So that's what I'm getting at now.  I think my posting rate is above his, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

I've always been on page 1 from the first day on, so I never could tell my friends this - just my place in the ranking.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Heh.  For me, it'd be an accomplishment to get on the top 5 pages, much less page 1.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Agreed, after all you've been at this only for, what, 4 months or so?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

... Egad, you're right.  Four months and I'm almost 1/10th of the way to Crothian!  Well, not true, I'd need still more for that.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 9, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Argh, I hate pills, and it seems Im stuck with them for the rest of my life
> 
> I just heard this morning that Im diabetic



Damn Bad news, I'm sorry to hear that Maldur. There was actually a story in the Guardian Newspaper in the UK about a transplant therapy thats being experimented with for diabetes so it may not be for the rest of your life.

Jdvn1 - that sucks with the hyperthyroidism.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 9, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 - that sucks with the hyperthyroidism.



Hypo-.  Hyper- means it's overactive, which is a more common problem I think (not sure).  Thanks for the thought, though.  It's genetic too, so -- thanks mom!    Whenever my friends see my take pills, I tell them they're sanity pills.  Or that they prevent death.  For some reason they never believe me.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whenever my friends see my take pills, I tell them they're sanity pills.  Or that they prevent death.  For some reason they never believe me.



"My sanity pills prevent your deaths when you don't believe me."


----------



## ASH (Mar 10, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Maldur... Good luck.

How is everyone in the hive?  Life is pretty normal here.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 10, 2005)

Bad news all around. Dang.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 10, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Damn Bad news, I'm sorry to hear that Maldur. There was actually a story in the Guardian Newspaper in the UK about a transplant therapy thats being experimented with for diabetes so it may not be for the rest of your life.




You know, I seem to recall hearing of such things ever since I've become a diabetic several years ago. Those cures are more elusive than the flying cars or similar inventions that "should be common in about 10 years". I've got no illusions that I might be able to throw away those syringes in my life.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi guys and gals. Jdvn1, Knight Otu, and maldur. Sorry about your illnesses.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi guys and gals. Jdvn1, Knight Otu, and maldur. Sorry about your illnesses.



No worries, my sanity is currently in check!


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No worries, my sanity is currently in check!



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

My 2000th post goes to the Hivemind!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Me players' characters usually spend them all on ale and whores.







No, wait - that's gold pieces I'm thinking of.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Whoa, you run a very different kind of encounter than my D&D games...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Admittedly, I was just paraphrasing DWARF.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Red Dwarf?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Nah, just DWARF. He's an EN World user, though not around much. (Maybe he was quoting something too, though.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, not here anyway.



> Last Activity: Today 09:08 PM


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, he's probably just not posting much these days. I tend to forget how many people are reading more than posting.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

You're not supposed to break the fourth wall!

*glances at the audience*


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry. I'll get back in character immediately. Please carry on as if nothing happened, guys.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to break the fourth wall!
> 
> *glances at the audience*



*goes for bricks and mortar


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 10, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know, I seem to recall hearing of such things ever since I've become a diabetic several years ago. Those cures are more elusive than the flying cars or similar inventions that "should be common in about 10 years". I've got no illusions that I might be able to throw away those syringes in my life.



 Getting gastric bypass surgery *can* cure diabetes.  Not always, though.  My mom got the surgery, mainly in the hopes of curing her diabetes (and partially to reduce her weight).  Her weight went down, but she still has the diabetes.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 10, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> *goes for bricks and mortar


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Need a more optimistic topic, I think.  How's everyone's day?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a friend on these boards, and she's very amused by my posting rate.  I used to tell her whenever I got to a new page (on the member's list, by post count, y'know), but that was going by too fast.  So I'm supposed to tell her every three pages.  The next update for her is page 7, and I need a little more than 2000 to get there.
> 
> So that's what I'm getting at now.  I think my posting rate is above his, but I'm not sure.



 I should end up on page 12 some time today, unless a bunch of people went on a posting spree.    My goal is page 10, but I have *no* idea when that will happen.    I'm not even paying attention to my actual post count any more.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

It's at 1272.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Need a more optimistic topic, I think.  How's everyone's day?



 Hmm.  Standard Denver weather -- fair and sunny in the morning, with rapidly dropping temperature and increasing wind after noon.  We might get snow today, but probably not.  We've gotten so little precipitation, or even humidity, that the skin between my fingers is cracking and bleeding.

Gotta love being in an arid climate.  An arid climate is a desert with a few more plants and a better PR agent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I wasn't expecting a weather forecast.  

It's a bright sunny day here.  A bit too warm for my taste, but the summer will be much much worse...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 10, 2005)

NOBODY EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION!!!!!

Er, a weather forecast.  

Well, you see, it's a standard cliche that the most boring conversations are about the weather.  But I almost never actually *hear* anyone talk about the weather, unless there's a tornado or blizzard or something...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 10, 2005)

Well my whethers are right perhaps a little sore from my morning workout, but not bad. 
as long as I keep steching they are fine.  I have a planning jury later tonight, but the project is done, so mostly im killing time here until 530


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Need a more optimistic topic, I think.  How's everyone's day?



I should be doing something useful instead of surfing the internet.

Like planning for my Eberron game tomorrow.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I should be doing something useful instead of surfing the internet.
> 
> Like planning for my Eberron game tomorrow.



 If you were into doing useful things, you wouldn't be part of the Hivemind.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Sad but true.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sad but true.



 Could be worse, though.

Okay, I don't know how, but it could be.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Watching reality tv.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I should be doing something useful instead of surfing the internet.
> 
> Like planning for my Eberron game tomorrow.



Ooh, tell us about your Eberron game!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Watching reality tv.



Reality Television is an oxymoron.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Watching reality tv.



 Yeek!  Then you'd just have to slit your wrists.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Reality Television is an oxymoron.




hey!  who you callin a ox-moron?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sorry!  Is that what "BOZ" stands for?


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Nah, just DWARF. He's an EN World user, though not around much. (Maybe he was quoting something too, though.)




That's certainly possible. Though I think the idea behind it is common enough.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, tell us about your Eberron game!



Alright, here's what I have in mind.

The main enemy are the Lords of Dust, though they are mostly in the background and their master plans will take some time to come to fruition. These plans will likely involve ultimately freeing one of the Cthulhu furries, err, rajahs.
Meanwhile, there are lots of other threats right in the faces of the PCs. Some of these are actually controlly by the LoD, some aren't.
The PCs probably won't know even about the LoDs' very existence for quite a bit but will often have to deal with the other enemies.

One of the PCs is a paladin of the Silver Flame, so I'll also get to play with corruption in the Church. I'll use it subtly, though, and make sure not to overdo it - more like a knife in the back than a heavy blunt object to the head. She's also from a Thranish noble family that (mostly) doesn't worship the Silver Flame and her father was killed by a Karrnathi officer in the Last War, all of which opens up a lot of options for me.  I love PCs that come with lots of plot hooks for me.

The other PCs aren't finished yet so I couldn't plan any personalized nastiness for them so far. (There likely will be only one more at first anyway.)

Well, that's a very rough overview.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I love PCs that come with lots of plot hooks for me.



Translation: You love to mess with PCs.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> The other PCs aren't finished yet so I couldn't plan any personalized nastiness for them so far. (There likely will be only one more at first anyway.)
> 
> Well, that's a very rough overview.



Sounds like a blast!  I haven't had an opportunity, yet, to play Eberron.  Still waiting.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Translation: You love to mess with PCs.




it's the best part about DMing.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Translation: You love to mess with PCs.




I often give my characters fu... er, messed up backgrounds and let the DM have at it.  It's lots of fun *if* you know what you're getting into.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I often give my characters fu... er, messed up backgrounds and let the DM have at it.  It's lots of fun *if* you know what you're getting into.



Reminds me of my character that was hunted down, tortured (scarred from head to toe, toes cut off, cheek punctured, meager food, et cetera), drug behind a horse, poisoned... and a bunch more nasty things...

Yes, I should've seen it coming.  He was Ta'veren.  I blew the freakin' horn.  I didn't know what it was at the time!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 11, 2005)

Mess with PCs? Me? That's putting it lightly. 

As I recently told a good friend:



> ...
> 
> Third, I like to empower my players. I like PCs to be respected heroes, often following plots fitting their background and personality. My plots (PC-related or not) are usually structured along the lines of "this happens unless the PCs interfere. If they do, the following resources are also available to be used against them."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 11, 2005)

... Yikes.  Makes me wonder what 1, 2, and 5+ are.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yikes.  Makes me wonder what 1, 2, and 5+ are.



 You don't want to know.  ~breaks down crying~


----------



## Darkness (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, the other points are just general notes about my DMing style. My taste for war stories, the PCs still encountering 1st-level orcs at 10th level, etc. - that kind of thing.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh, the other points are just general notes about my DMing style. My taste for war stories, the PCs still encountering 1st-level orcs at 10th level, etc. - that kind of thing.



 You went and ruined it for me.  ~runs off weeping~

~runs back in, kicks Darkness in the junk, takes his wallet~

~runs off weeping again~


----------



## Darkness (Mar 12, 2005)

You didn't seriously believe me, did you?


----------



## Greylock (Mar 12, 2005)

That's not nice, making Cyberzombie cry. 

Bad mod.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 12, 2005)

How do you know Darkness has junk?  One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## ASH (Mar 12, 2005)

And one mans treasure is another mans plunder.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 12, 2005)

Cyberzombie cries a lot. 
I bet he has bad allergies, the ragweed in denver is awful.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 14, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Cyberzombie cries a lot.
> I bet he has bad allergies, the ragweed in denver is awful.



 ~sniff~  Now you're just mocking me.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> ~sniff~  Now you're just mocking me.




Well, yeah. 
gallantly hands Cyberzombie a Handkerchief. 

Hoody Hoo !! 
done with midterms - 
talked my way into 1 good grade, lucked into a 2nd and just cold aced the third.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hoody Hoo !!
> done with midterms -
> talked my way into 1 good grade, lucked into a 2nd and just cold aced the third.



Sounds like good news, Evilhalfling.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hoody Hoo !!
> done with midterms -
> talked my way into 1 good grade, lucked into a 2nd and just cold aced the third.



Congratulations.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 15, 2005)

I like having a week off for Spring Break.    'Tis relaxifying.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, breaks are nice?  Enjoy them while they last.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, breaks are nice?  Enjoy them while they last.



 Breaks?  What are those?  I dimly remember those things.  Back when I didn't have to deal with screaming kids all day.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Breaks?  What are those?  I dimly remember those things.  Back when I didn't have to deal with screaming kids all day.



Maybe you know it as "bedtime"?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe you know it as "bedtime"?



 Hmm.  Yeah, though I remember, during these "breaks", I wasn't totally exhausted and could actually *do* something.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Yeah, though I remember, during these "breaks", I wasn't totally exhausted and could actually *do* something.



... Nah, your memory must be cloudy.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 15, 2005)

well I still have a week of classes - really what are my profs thinking?  And for spring break I got nothin, no plans no cash.  Of course I will actually get to see my wife which is plus 
Of course I also just started a new campaign, so thats somthing to do.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Now snow any more. I'm so happy - I can run a lot again.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Now snow any more. I'm so happy - I can run a lot again.




Go a head and run, Ill vote for you.  In fact I think I did.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Go a head and run, Ill vote for you.  In fact I think I did.



Darkness in 2006!


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Darkness in 2006!



I better start stockpiling candles.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I better start stockpiling candles.



It's gonna be a belated Y2K.


----------



## ASH (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello hive anyone wanna make me laugh, or smile, or resist the urge to kill stupid she witches....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Aww, you want to kick Darkness in the junk and take his wallet?  It makes some people feel better...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hello hive anyone wanna make me laugh, or smile, or resist the urge to kill stupid she witches....



 Okay, a nun, a rabbi, and a duck walk into a bar...

Oh, wait.  Can't tell that one here.    Probably shouldn't tell it anywhere.    

  What up?  You need someone beaten up?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, you want to kick Darkness in the junk and take his wallet?  It makes some people feel better...



 My wallet is empty. Also, this technique is most useful for domesticating n00bs. Hm. You've been here for how long again? Have you been domesticated yet?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> My wallet is empty. Also, this technique is most useful for domesticating n00bs. Hm. You've been here for how long again? Have you been domesticated yet?



Ah, hm. *runs*

That could make for an interestng nature show.
Observe the wild lurker in his natural habitat as he clicks on links in search of prey...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> My wallet is empty. Also, this technique is most useful for domesticating n00bs. Hm. You've been here for how long again? Have you been domesticated yet?



 Nah, it's been done to death on n00bs.  More fun to do it on someone established.  Like a mod.  Definitely surprises them!


----------



## Maldur (Mar 16, 2005)

CyberZombie making a lasting impression on the mods, with size 12 metalshod boots


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Nah, it's been done to death on n00bs.  More fun to do it on someone established.  Like a mod.  Definitely surprises them!



 I expect violence so it doesn't surprise me when it happens.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> CyberZombie making a lasting impression on the mods, with size 12 metalshod boots



 Why not?  That's what they usually do to *me*.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I expect violence so it doesn't surprise me when it happens.



 Hmm.  Then I'll have to get more creative.

~stuff flowers down Darkness' pants and runs away~


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

As long as you don't water them.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> As long as you don't water them.



 Oops.  Too late.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Gah. Well, at least you didn't use vinegar, peppermint-flavored toothpaste, and a whole lot of chili sauce.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Nope, not the toothpaste.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 17, 2005)

They never suspect the toothpaste.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

Or koolaid. 

Every time that F****er crashed through the wall of my house I wanted to take a shot gun to him.  With the small problem that I dont own a shotgun.

Oh Yeah.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

What is koolaid, anyway? I've often heard about it but never learned what it is (nor bothered to Google for it ).


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> What is koolaid, anyway? I've often heard about it but never learned what it is (nor bothered to Google for it ).



Finley granulated sugar, coloring, "natural" and "artificial" flavors.  Mix with water, offer to small children, watch them run around like little freaking maniacs.  Also dangerous to members of certain religious groups.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

My collage dorm would go through enormous quantities of the stuff, pitchers on every table, during meals.  We prolly drank more koolaid than beer! 
It took me years to recover.


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> My collage dorm would go through enormous quantities of the stuff, pitchers on every table, during meals.  We prolly drank more koolaid than beer!
> It took me years to recover.



 Man, were your priorities screwed up or what?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes. 
And they still are.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 17, 2005)

This is kool-aid.
http://www.staticfiends.com/shop/bobble-heads/images/koolaid.jpg


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This is kool-aid.
> http://www.staticfiends.com/shop/bobble-heads/images/koolaid.jpg



Yeah. I've seen the picture (e.g., in someone's avatar on another board), but that didn't tell me much. 

Thanks for the heads-up, guys.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. I've seen the picture (e.g., in someone's avatar on another board), but that didn't tell me much.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, guys.



... Oh.  Then it's sugar and water.  Something kids drink in order to terrorize their parents and make their tongues red.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Heh. IIRC, the guy with the koolaid avatar was on some anime board and was made a moderator via a public poll. The public chose a lot of mods that day - and they all regretted it soon, as all of these new mods except for one (maybe two) abused their powers and had to be banned in short order. Allegedly, one of them even tried to hack into the computer of someone he disliked.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Absolute power corrups absolutely...


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 17, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Evilhalfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, when I was in college, we mixed Kool-Aid with Everclear (grain alcohol). Mmm. Blue stuff.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I was in college, we mixed Kool-Aid with Everclear (grain alcohol). Mmm. Blue stuff.




Yup tried that once too, well twice if you count the return trip it made. 

Anyone else notice that friday is both the day after St Pats and the first day of the NCAA tournement?  promises to be a very productive day work wise.


----------



## ASH (Mar 17, 2005)

Okay the fact that Darkness doesnt know what Koolaid is.... well thats just crazy to me.  I guess I assumed that Koolaid was somthing that everyone in all countries had.  Huh!  Like a stable of my child hood... Yummy sugar water... Great if you want a temporary hair dye too!!

And yes I would love someone beaten up, or rather some one could unknowingly drop a house on her.  Or just get her to leave Iowa....


----------



## BOZ (Mar 17, 2005)

kool-aid... sugar, water, and some flavoring.  easy to make, and a cheap drink.  yum!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey I have some in my cabniet! Who knew, I feel like the Tick discovering he has pockets.


----------



## ASH (Mar 19, 2005)

Wait....

The tick has pockets? !!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, "pockets."  All cartoons have to pull their stuff from _somewhere_...


----------



## ASH (Mar 20, 2005)

Good point.  *pulls rubber chicken out of pocket*


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 21, 2005)

Ahh! She's wielding a rubber chicken. Run before she stones us.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

_ pulls out umbrella _

En Guard!!!


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2005)

Rubber chicken? We dun need no rubber chicken!
*Pulls out a...a... rubber Llama! Have at thee!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

isn't a llama a little unwieldy?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2005)

so, it's a 2-handed weapon. Weilded by a half-giant! yeah. that's it!   
feel da rush of kool-aid! ^_^


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> isn't a llama a little unwieldy?



It's a _war llama_, jeez.

Oh, War Camels from _Sandstorm_.  Close enough.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

so they are grown balanced with handles?


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 21, 2005)

No, no. You balance them with the handles. Like a bicycle.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> No, no. You balance them with the handles. Like a bicycle.



And a bell?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And a bell?




The bell is to confuse stupid enemies, everytime they get hit they think the fight is over.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, it'd be neat to have a bicycle with a Bell of Opening for getting in your garage.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

and a banana seat.....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 21, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Okay the fact that Darkness doesnt know what Koolaid is.... well thats just crazy to me.  I guess I assumed that Koolaid was somthing that everyone in all countries had.  Huh!  Like a stable of my child hood... Yummy sugar water... Great if you want a temporary hair dye too!!
> 
> And yes I would love someone beaten up, or rather some one could unknowingly drop a house on her.  Or just get her to leave Iowa....



 For me, it is always fun to find out which things I take for granted in the US are unknown or disliked elsewhere.

For two examples, I have never met a European who liked either pepperoni or peanut butter.  Brits, Italians, Germans, Swedes -- you give 'em a pepperoni pizza and they go "ew, ick!"  I've met a fair number of Europeans here in the states, and all of them that have tried either substance hate them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Odd, I know a French couple that really likes pepperoni.  I'm surprised about the Italians not liking pepperoni, but maybe that's because of cultural ignorance.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Odd, I know a French couple that really likes pepperoni.  I'm surprised about the Italians not liking pepperoni, but maybe that's because of cultural ignorance.



 The Italians were almost violent about it.  I think they found it an offense against sausage.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pepperoni: The Petty Pork Product.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 21, 2005)

When I hear pepperoni, I don't usually think of sausage.

Hhmmm, pizza... preferably pizza diavolo....


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2005)

i *think* the sausage is called pepperoni because it has pepper (the spice) in it?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> The Italians were almost violent about it.  I think they found it an offense against sausage.




Yeah but I have seen pizza served in Italy, large chunks of fatty looking meat. 
I ate the four cheese pizzas consitantly, not just cause I was broke and they were several dollars (approximatly) cheaper.  They did make a good four cheeser.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Pizza is good.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 22, 2005)

It took me a long time to realize that turtles actually didn't eat pizza...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

but mutant ninja turtles do......


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It took me a long time to realize that turtles actually didn't eat pizza...



 Gah!  Do not mention that evil show/movie!  Okay, I can understand why Eastman & Laird wanted to milk it for every penny they could.  But I started reading the comic from issue 1, and the show and movie just make me violently twitch...


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2005)

go ninja, go ninja, go!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

The good old days when Vannila Ice was cool.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Gah!  Do not mention that evil show/movie!  Okay, I can understand why Eastman & Laird wanted to milk it for every penny they could.  But I started reading the comic from issue 1, and the show and movie just make me violently twitch...



You mentioned it before I did.  

Cowabunga!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The good old days when Vannila Ice was cool.....



He isn't anymore?



I heard he was doing some screaming ska thing for a while.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He isn't anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he was doing some screaming ska thing for a while.



 He had a "metal" album out.  Had dreadlocks, too.  ~shudder~


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

And don't forget the RPG, man that was a fun game.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> He had a "metal" album out.  Had dreadlocks, too.  ~shudder~



You know too much about this...

Can you link to a picture or something?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 22, 2005)

*is very very afraid that people Want to know what happened to Vanilla Ice and so hides under MC Hammer*


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *is very very afraid that people Want to know what happened to Vanilla Ice and so hides under MC Hammer*




You know you liked him and thought he was cool, we all did.  Ice Ice baby!!!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And don't forget the RPG, man that was a fun game.




Who could forget the game : ) 
my fav part of the whole thing.  random background with a 33% of being a ninja. 

okay that and the little kid in front of me in the theater who miss named all the turtles and kept lisping "Shwedor the Mighty Shwedor " every time he appeared.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

What else are you going to do with a mutant animal?  Teach it to smoke?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What else are you going to do with a mutant animal?  Teach it to smoke?




Pigilo, the pigieon was a great EMT, he could jump out of a helicopter and rescue people in hard to reach wildernesses.  They really should'nt have taught him to fly the helicopter.  Cause in came in handy when escaped.  The Rifle, in retrospect was also a bad choice : )


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You know you liked him and thought he was cool, we all did.  Ice Ice baby!!!




He was cool. For a time.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 23, 2005)

*slaps Vanilla Ice with her war-llama, grins at the bloody mess it produces, holster's the deadly weapon in it's custom-made llama-holster thingie and whistles cheerily on her way out. While the rest of the people look at her weird.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

... We've got some pent-up anger, don't we?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

i'd go with crush.....


----------



## kirinke (Mar 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... We've got some pent-up anger, don't we?




Naa. Just an unreasoning, insane hatred of all rap music.  Bleh. Glorified Beatnik music

And at least Beatnik music wasn't screamed. Fact is, I like Beatnik music more than rap.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rap is screamed?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The good old days when Vannila Ice was cool.....




He was?

Oh.  Anyone else seen the commercial for investment life planning with MC Hammer (or a Hammer double)?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> He was?



Yeah, it was one of those fifteen-minute things.  Easy to miss.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was one of those fifteen-minute things.  Easy to miss.



My entire school was listening to his... music. Otherwise, I'd have missed it too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, I knew people that had the Vanilla Ice dolls.

They were the same people that had the New Kids on the Block dolls.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> He was?
> 
> Oh.  Anyone else seen the commercial for investment life planning with MC Hammer (or a Hammer double)?




That's really Hammer.  My father worked for the company before he retired.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Kinda figured it was, but you never know.

Either Hammer can laugh about his life or he is just really strapped for cash.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And don't forget the RPG, man that was a fun game.



There's a Vanilla Ice RPG?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> There's a Vanilla Ice RPG?



Probably a d20 product. I suspect it doesn't have a Perform skill.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably doesn't use the Wealth system either.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 23, 2005)

I think Vannilla Ice was on the Surreal World, the house of washed up has beens.  I watched one where they had to work as waiters under Gary Coleman for a day and V.I. pestered Gary trying to get him to say whachutalkinabout until he stormed out.  And stealing the music for his signature hit from Under Pressure? 
If you can tolerate white rappers Ill take Snow over Ice. 

Snow made the (very short) list of rappers I tolerate.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew people that had the Vanilla Ice dolls.
> 
> They were the same people that had the New Kids on the Block dolls.




Scary isn't it?   

But then all 11-14 year old girls are scary.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 23, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Kinda figured it was, but you never know.
> 
> Either Hammer can laugh about his life or he is just really strapped for cash.




I'd vote "strapped for cash".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Scary isn't it?
> 
> But then all 11-14 year old girls are scary.



Yeah, it's the cooties.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 23, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I think Vannilla Ice was on the Surreal World, the house of washed up has beens.  I watched one where they had to work as waiters under Gary Coleman for a day and V.I. pestered Gary trying to get him to say whachutalkinabout until he stormed out.  And stealing the music for his signature hit from Under Pressure?
> If you can tolerate white rappers Ill take Snow over Ice.
> 
> Snow made the (very short) list of rappers I tolerate.




Snow wasn't too bad. But then Eminem tops all of them with actually being successful for more than 15 minutes....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd vote "strapped for cash".



Seconded!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Snow wasn't too bad. But then Eminem tops all of them with actually being successful for more than 15 minutes....




Ya, but Eminem just can't steer away from controsversy.  He has talent with writing raps but the ones he chooses to do for the most part are just way out there.

Snow had a cool sound for a canadian.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but Eminem just can't steer away from controsversy.



I don't think he wants to.  Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 23, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Probably a d20 product. I suspect it doesn't have a Perform skill.



 No bard class, either.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> No class, either.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think he wants to.  Any publicity is good publicity.




Sooooooo....Michael Jackson should benefit from this trial?  That's it, I'm going on a shooting rampage or something.  I think GTA has prepared me for this moment.

*searches around for body armour*


----------



## Gez (Mar 24, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sooooooo....Michael Jackson should benefit from this trial?  That's it, I'm going on a shooting rampage or something.  I think GTA has prepared me for this moment.





It's really too bad nobody cares about Michael Jackson in France, because there's an awful pun that I can't use because of that. And it doesn't translate well in English, either.

See, in French, the verb "blanchir" could be understood literally as "to whiten" something (blanc=white), but it's more used figuratively. If you launder money, that'll be blanchiment (whitening). If you're found innocent of a charge, then you're blanchi (whitened) of these charges.

So, I want to say that Michael Jackson hopes to be whitened at the conclusion of the trial, but that's meaningless in English.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 24, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> It's really too bad nobody cares about Michael Jackson in France, because there's an awful pun that I can't use because of that. And it doesn't translate well in English, either.
> 
> See, in French, the verb "blanchir" could be understood literally as "to whiten" something (blanc=white), but it's more used figuratively. If you launder money, that'll be blanchiment (whitening). If you're found innocent of a charge, then you're blanchi (whitened) of these charges.
> 
> So, I want to say that Michael Jackson hopes to be whitened at the conclusion of the trial, but that's meaningless in English.



 Even with the explenation, it's still mildly amusing.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah, i'll agree with that.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 25, 2005)

must be dinner time


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

and the dinner was good, I meet friend went out, was like social...it was odd.  Shan't be doing that for at least week....its fun being a shut in!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 25, 2005)

Do what I do! Eat while at the computer!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

I do sometimes, but every now and then it is nice to be taken out and treated to dinner


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sooooooo....Michael Jackson should benefit from this trial?  That's it, I'm going on a shooting rampage or something.  I think GTA has prepared me for this moment.
> 
> *searches around for body armour*



Probably so.  His sales, at least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 25, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Do what I do! Eat while at the computer!



I do it all the time!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I do sometimes, but every now and then it is nice to be taken out and treated to dinner




Must be nice.... treated to dinner rather than either foraging for your own or paying for take out.....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 25, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Do what I do! Eat while at the computer!



 Given that you're talking to an ooze, at first I thought you said "Eat the computer!"


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Must be nice.... treated to dinner rather than either foraging for your own or paying for take out.....




it doesn't happen often, but when it does I likes it


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it doesn't happen often, but when it does I likes it



 So did you go out for computers?  Or did you eat the wait staff?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2005)

Mexican pizza is the bomb!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

ya, it can be good.  But I imagine the kind you get and the kind I get are not exactly the same thing.  From my visits to the south west, the mexician food there was much much better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2005)

Um, dude, I live in the south west, you know the state the shares a horizontal border with Mexico?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

I know, that's what I was commenting on.  Thus why the food you get and the food I get is not the same.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2005)

Okay are you claiming thst my living in the southwest, is detrimental to getting the best mexican pizza I can possibly get? If so, you need to give me then names of the restaurants you visit and instructions on how to get there!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

no, I'm saying its better down there then up here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2005)

okay, now I look like the fool!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

it happens..


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 26, 2005)

Sometimes it goes the other way, the best Vencian pizza I ever had was in Amsterdam. 
the pizza in venice was mediocre. 

I here there is good mexican food in wisconsin.  Someplace near Lake Geneva.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

the problem with mexican is most people have the wrong idea of what it is, so when a truely good resturant comes by people don't recongize it.  They are too used to the americinaised tex mex stuff, which is good, but different from the really good stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Given that you're talking to an ooze, at first I thought you said "Eat the computer!"



Now _that_ I want to see.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> okay, now I look like the fool!



Everybody plays the fool.
No except to the rule.




Like me, now, with that reference.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Given that you're talking to an ooze, at first I thought you said "Eat the computer!"




It could do that as well......


----------



## BOZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the problem with mexican is most people have the wrong idea of what it is, so when a truely good resturant comes by people don't recongize it.  They are too used to the americinaised tex mex stuff, which is good, but different from the really good stuff.




i don't know that i've ever actually had real mexican food!  what is it like?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i don't know that i've ever actually had real mexican food!  what is it like?




well, I imagine someone else would be much better then I at describing it.  But it is like the tex mex stuff but it seems less complicated.  It can be a little more bland, but in a good way.  Ya, this describtion is bad.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Am I off base?  These I hate class and race threads seem to have the silliest reasons for people not playing these things.  A week ago the site was up in arms about people being able to role play any gender ....but play a gnome bard for instance and they can'ty understand that.  It seems silly and a little sad that so many people can't figure out how to have fun and enjoy so many things.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Texas has _great_ Mexican food.  Yum.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 27, 2005)

You're not offbase C.  It's silly, but it's probably just a comfort level thing.  I know I don't prefer playing spellcasters because I'm not that familiar with all the rules that apply to spellcasting.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> You're not offbase C.  It's silly, but it's probably just a comfort level thing.  I know I don't prefer playing spellcasters because I'm not that familiar with all the rules that apply to spellcasting.




That's actualy a good reason.  Of course if you were in my game your nexxt character would be a spellcaster and I would teach you the rules.  But the people in those threads are just adamant about not playing certain races or classes.  No halfling because it is short?  How can anyone be serious about that answer.  No Bard because they are a role playing class?  What types of games are we playing here?  

The Bard is the one that I just hang my head in shame over.  How can people get the class so wrong?  Do people really play Bards as stupid as some of the examples are?  

Role playing games are about being creative, but for some reason the creativity stops at these races and classes.


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Bard is the one that I just hang my head in shame over.  How can people get the class so wrong?  Do people really play Bards as stupid as some of the examples are?



Based on the few examples I've seen, yes there are people out there that play bards stupidly, mainly because they aren't sure exactly what a bard is "supposed" to be.  They don't realize that it's completely up to them as to what the character is "supposed" to be.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, some people also just have irrational reasons, but it just boils down to personal preference.  I don't play Barbarians because I can't come up with a character idea with one I like -- the stupid stereotype is tough for me.  Although I've played a Bbn2/Pal2.  He didn't have Rage, though.  And I don't play Reptilian races because... they just seem weird.  Not my style.  I'd try it once, I suppose, but I just don't like their whole concept.

I don't see those as a good reasons -- it's irrational.  But it's personal preference and everyone has a right to it.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Bad play promotes bad play...I've never seen a stupid Barbarian.  They have a great class skill list and a 12 or 14 Int does them a lot of good with more skill points.  In the wilderness they can be as smart as a Ranger or a Druid and better off then any of the other classes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Am I off base?  These I hate class and race threads seem to have the silliest reasons for people not playing these things.  A week ago the site was up in arms about people being able to role play any gender ....but play a gnome bard for instance and they can'ty understand that.  It seems silly and a little sad that so many people can't figure out how to have fun and enjoy so many things.




I'd rather play a cross-gender character than a gnome bard. Better to mess with my fellow gamers' heads....   They get soooo confused about it and when I did play one of my gender (female), one guy sighed a heavy sigh of relief.   

But, yes it is silly. Some people just can't handle silly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, some people also just have irrational reasons, but it just boils down to personal preference.  I don't play Barbarians because I can't come up with a character idea with one I like -- the stupid stereotype is tough for me.  Although I've played a Bbn2/Pal2.  He didn't have Rage, though.  And I don't play Reptilian races because... they just seem weird.  Not my style.  I'd try it once, I suppose, but I just don't like their whole concept.
> 
> I don't see those as a good reasons -- it's irrational.  But it's personal preference and everyone has a right to it.




And my personal preference is playing humans.... That's the race I've played the most. The only "weird" character I'm playing is a half-dragon paladin of Tyr. With a bit of the "Dragon Rage" from the 2 novels based around the "Year of Rogue Dragons" in the FR world.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd rather play a cross-gender character than a gnome bard. Better to mess with my fellow gamers' heads....   They get soooo confused about it and when I did play one of my gender (female), one guy sighed a heavy sigh of relief.
> 
> But, yes it is silly. Some people just can't handle silly.




I just find it odd that people can't figure out how to play a bard or a gnome or whatever.  I maen this isn't rocket science, I checked with my friend's sister who is a rocket scientist and she agreed.  I can understand have tendencies and prefering to play certain races and classes but to 100% refvuse under any circumstances is just perplexing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I just find it odd that people can't figure out how to play a bard or a gnome or whatever.  I maen this isn't rocket science, I checked with my friend's sister who is a rocket scientist and she agreed.  I can understand have tendencies and prefering to play certain races and classes but to 100% refvuse under any circumstances is just perplexing.





Maybe I don't care to play wussy-assed backline characters.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe I don't care to play wussy-assed backline characters.




Then don't make these classes that way.  There is nothin "wussy-assed backline" about any of the classes or races, juust people who pegion hole them that way


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Bad play promotes bad play...I've never seen a stupid Barbarian.  They have a great class skill list and a 12 or 14 Int does them a lot of good with more skill points.  In the wilderness they can be as smart as a Ranger or a Druid and better off then any of the other classes.



*shrug*  Maybe I just need to see one played well.  Until then, I guess my Barbarian schema is skewed.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Maybe I just need to see one played well.  Until then, I guess my Barbarian schema is skewed.





no, you must admit that I am right!!!   

Or just call me crazy and move on, both sides made their points and it isn't going to go forward from here.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, you must admit that I am right!!!
> 
> Or just call me crazy and move on, both sides made their points and it isn't going to go forward from here.....



No, well, I think you're probably right.  I just have trouble imagining a Barbarian type I've never seen before.  Like, I had trouble imagining the versatility of the Paladin class until I saw a couple neat builds.  From there, I was able to greatly expand that.  So, until then, hard to play such a Barbarian.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

I understand how that goes.  It does help to see an example of some things in play in RPGs I know I never got the point of Shadopwrun for instance by reading the books, but when I saw it in play a few times and saw how people did things it made sense to me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is also why I like reading the _Dragon_ articles and such that talk about the basics about the classes.  Sure, I know most of it, but sometimes they give ideas on how to play things differently.  I'll probably play a Barbarian eventually (I want to at least try each class), so maybe I won't have a list of "class(es) I won't play".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Then don't make these classes that way.  There is nothin "wussy-assed backline" about any of the classes or races, juust people who pegion hole them that way





I'm more a player of a front-line character. I like mine to be in the "thick of things". It's hard for me to play the "gotta stay in the back or get hurt quickly" wizard. That one is a "stretch" for me. All the rest have been strong "bruiser" types: fighters, paladins and clerics.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm more a player of a front-line character. I like mine to be in the "thick of things". It's hard for me to play the "gotta stay in the back or get hurt quickly" wizard. That one is a "stretch" for me. All the rest have been strong "bruiser" types: fighters, paladins and clerics.



No Barbarians?  If anyone has ideas on them, I"ll listen.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 28, 2005)

I just don't like the whole rage thing.  It seems such a foriegn concept to most cultures I would call barbarians.  There was a savage template somewhere that gave any other class illiteracy, more HP, fast movement and savage skill list.  The problem is The rage ability is really the core ability of the class, and they are weakned with out it.  

I play mostly casters, out of 8 3rd ed PCs only one has lacked magical talent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone know anyone else that plays _just_ Barbarian?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

nope, but people I game with usually play a wide variety of things and don't limit themselves to just one anything.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 28, 2005)

I dislike barbarians 'cause they are a munchkin class.  The role itself -- berserker warrior -- is cool, but the class itself is just an excuse for DMs to make NPCs and monsters cheesily powerful.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

It seems that from the thread smost small races like halflings and gnomes are never really  barbarians,. so I fail to see how the Munckins would take it.  Can't really power attack while rages with a lollipop

But there is nothing mechanically wrong with the class.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> nope, but people I game with usually play a wide variety of things and don't limit themselves to just one anything.




Where is the fun in not doing that.  Though I limit my characters to somehow crazy or mentally deficient ones, but that is just funny.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Where is the fun in not doing that.  Though I limit my characters to somehow crazy or mentally deficient ones, but that is just funny.




It is like actiung, playing the same role over and over again gets boring.  Crazy characters can be fine sometimes, but too often they ar eplayed over the top and seem to comic relief.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It seems that from the thread smost small races like halflings and gnomes are never really  barbarians,. so I fail to see how the Munckins would take it.  Can't really power attack while rages with a lollipop
> 
> But there is nothing mechanically wrong with the class.



 Heh.  Goofball.

Halfling barbarian is a killer combo.  Assuming you use a greataxe, which is a safe assumption, your damage is only hurt minorly compared to the Big Folk, and you have super 1337 hiding skills that allow you to choose who you fight and who you don't fight.  It's a totally gross combo, even for the barbarian.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Heh.  Goofball.
> 
> Halfling barbarian is a killer combo.  Assuming you use a greataxe, which is a safe assumption, your damage is only hurt minorly compared to the Big Folk, and you have super 1337 hiding skills that allow you to choose who you fight and who you don't fight.  It's a totally gross combo, even for the barbarian.




It can be a nice combo, and maybe they can hide from foes but once the battle starts it is hard for them to just stop and go hide again.  That tyype of character is much better served with a halfling rogue who's sneak attack will greatlyu out do the damage a raging halfling can do.  And the seak attack never goes away.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It can be a nice combo, and maybe they can hide from foes but once the battle starts it is hard for them to just stop and go hide again.  That tyype of character is much better served with a halfling rogue who's sneak attack will greatlyu out do the damage a raging halfling can do.  And the seak attack never goes away.



 Never goes away, huh?  Never goes away?  I see your agenda!  

You might fool some people with that line of "reasoning", Mr. I'm-immune-to-criticals-and-oh-did-I-mention-SNEAK ATTACKS-too Ooze?  Yeah, never go away. Hah!  I know for a painful, bloody fact that sneak attacks go away in about 50% of the fights a character comes up against.  Barbarian super munchkin damage and barbarian super dooper munchkin hit points *never* go away.

I saw through your evil agenda, Mr. Ooze, and I am not fooled!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

The barbairans damage and hit points go away once the rage ends.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The barbairans damage and hit points go away once the rage ends.



Or when the oozes engulfs him.

You can't trick us!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

you both are upset because the oozes are the superior beings.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you both are upset because the oozes are the superior beings.....



Only against Rogues.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

Not just them, I've found that many characters have problems once engulfed.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not just them, I've found that many characters have problems once engulfed.....



Not my Psion with OozeSlayer feats!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

have to go with the always broken classes to defeat them, that just means I have to pull out my immune to psionics oozes


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The barbairans damage and hit points go away once the rage ends.



 I'm not talking about THOSE hit points.  I'm talkin' 'bout the munchkin-sized d12 HD you get.  You never *use* the hit points from rage unless you're in dire need against a main boss.

Quit stalling.  You know this is all part of your vile plan to take over the world!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

a d12 average a single hit point greater then the figher.  So, even at 20th level they only have 20 more hit points on average then them.  That's maybe one more hit worth, the d12 is not that good.  It's the con bonus that the HP really come from.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No Barbarians?  If anyone has ideas on them, I"ll listen.





Nope. Noone's played a single-class barbarian since waaay back in late 2000 (when 3e first came out). I don't know why.... There's been 2 who "dipped" into a level or two of barbarian for story purposes. But that's been all.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I just don't like the whole rage thing.  It seems such a foriegn concept to most cultures I would call barbarians.  There was a savage template somewhere that gave any other class illiteracy, more HP, fast movement and savage skill list.  The problem is The rage ability is really the core ability of the class, and they are weakned with out it.
> 
> I play mostly casters, out of 8 3rd ed PCs only one has lacked magical talent.





All but one of my characters have been spellcasters of some sort- from the partial spellcasters of paladins and rangers to full casters like clerics and wizards. We've had the occasional druid in the mix but none right now.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> a d12 average a single hit point greater then the figher.  So, even at 20th level they only have 20 more hit points on average then them.  That's maybe one more hit worth, the d12 is not that good.  It's the con bonus that the HP really come from.



 Sure.  I've seen the way dice roll when people are rolling hit points.  Only about the top 75% of the die exists.  "Well, lookie there!  My barbarian rolled an 11 again!  Who'd a thunk it?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Sure.  I've seen the way dice roll when people are rolling hit points.  Only about the top 75% of the die exists.  "Well, lookie there!  My barbarian rolled an 11 again!  Who'd a thunk it?"



That... never... happens... 

We roll hp in front of the DM and he lets us have one reroll.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Sure.  I've seen the way dice roll when people are rolling hit points.  Only about the top 75% of the die exists.  "Well, lookie there!  My barbarian rolled an 11 again!  Who'd a thunk it?"




Ah, so the problem is with the players,....that happens a lot.  we use an auto roller on the computer that e-mails the result to the DM.  So far my fighter has gotten a 5 and a 6


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ah, so the problem is with the players,....that happens a lot.  we use an auto roller on the computer that e-mails the result to the DM.  So far my fighter has gotten a 5 and a 6



 Yow!

For my campaigns, I give the players the top half of the die.  So your minimum would have been a 6.  Of course, I give all the monsters 75% of maximum hps, too, so it all works out in the end.  I just find it more fun to have the bigger numbers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 30, 2005)

In the higher-powered games I've played, we took max hp.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In the higher-powered games I've played, we took max hp.



 I've been tinkering with the idea of having point buy and fixed hp values.  Mostly for my benefit, when I'm making masses of NPCs.  I haven't quite tinkered with the idea to my satisfaction, though...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I've been tinkering with the idea of having point buy and fixed hp values.  Mostly for my benefit, when I'm making masses of NPCs.  I haven't quite tinkered with the idea to my satisfaction, though...



I'm on that boat now, actually.  I like the 3/4 hp option for my normal games.  I just don't like the huge differences in character power between characters.


----------

